# The new Sewer Plant on Escambia River



## fishhook240 (Apr 12, 2008)

Taday is the day they start building the new Sewer Plant on Escambia River. I can only imagine what the long term effects on the river will be.It want be safe for any body to fish the lower end of the river. Enjoy why you can the end for the river is near.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Waste water treatment is suprisingly effective, and they are supposed to use 100% of the effluent at the Christ plant for cooling water. Shouldnt be any impact on the fishing. Keep on flushing.


----------



## Fishindaddy (Jul 13, 2008)

This is a common misconception that I wish could get squashed, no disrespect. The discharge of the wastewater treatment plant (wwtp) will be either reused by nearby industries (preventing them from pulling water from the ground out of wells or from the river) or sent to constructed wetlands. *There is not intended to be a discharge directly to the river. *And because the method in which the water will be reused, it will meet the drinking water quality standards, which the existing plant cannot meet nor is it required to. 

Something else to make note of...The existing plant has no reject storage or surge basin, the new plant will. A reject storage basin will be for water that doesn't meet the effluent quality it needs to in order to be discharged to wetlands or industries. A surge basin will help to keep the plant from getting flooded during storms and hurricanes. The existing plant poses a much higher risk to the environment and the lower part of the river. After all, tides move water in both directions.

And lastly, I would much rather have drinking water quality wastewater disharged into the groundwater that we ultimately drinkthan water from a septic tank.


----------

